# Here comes Ivan



## murphy4trees (Sep 9, 2004)

OK here it comes:
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/ftp/graphics/AT09/refresh/AL0904W5+GIF/092038W5.gif

For all you conspiracy theory buffs out there... anyone heard about the gvm't's ability to control weather?... could this all be for a second term?


----------



## Dadatwins (Sep 9, 2004)

I am surprised the current administration is not blaming the hurricanes on the terrorist, and sending more taxpayer $$$ over to the mid east oil fields to help fix the problem.


----------



## JCSJC (Sep 9, 2004)

*Oh, don't stop there*

If the call is out for "conspiracy theory buffs", why not throw some chum out for the real foil heads.....

Anyone hear that Halliburton is getting into tree removals??


----------



## John Stewart (Sep 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by murphy4trees _
> *OK here it comes:
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/ftp/graphics/AT09/refresh/AL0904W5+GIF/092038W5.gif
> 
> For all you conspiracy theory buffs out there... anyone heard about the gvm't's ability to control weather?... could this all be for a second term? *



Hey Murph
I hope your just trying to stir a post and don't believe that!
A man who believes knows who is in control!
Later
John


----------



## Reed (Sep 9, 2004)

Easy there Rocky, I know what you're doing during the day!


----------



## John Stewart (Sep 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oakwilt _
> *Easy there Rocky, I know what you're doing during the day! *



What???? 
Come on you can't let us hang like that!
Give us some info or we will have to assume something like cross dressing or finger painting 
Later
John


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 9, 2004)

We have the same rubbermaid cooler.

Wally World.


----------



## NeTree (Sep 9, 2004)

You mean you take checks?


----------



## NeTree (Sep 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *We have the same rubbermaid cooler.
> 
> Wally World.
> ...



Wally world rocks.


----------



## John Stewart (Sep 9, 2004)

Sweet Collection Rock! 
I got to get me a Digatal Camera!
Later
John


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm having fun with this, John.

http://www.bytesector.com/data/bs-article.asp?ID=228&ct=Latest Resources


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Sep 9, 2004)

You guys cant really be serious with this. Maybe some one should write an article for the TCI about the effects of UFO's on tree health.

Kenn


----------



## John Stewart (Sep 9, 2004)

Now we are talkin!
Or the adverse effects of polar radiation on the development of bud growth on Metasequoia gylptostobodies!!!!!!!!! 
Yeeesh!


----------



## JeffE (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm sure Murphy's post was 100% joke.

However, this constant hammering has lotsa people getting irrational here in FL. We're all getting a little loopy, feeling like the state has a giant bullseye in the center. 

A lady was quoted in a local newspaper recently saying that she wasn't going to church anymore because she thought God was mad at her, since two hurricanes attacked. My wife and I figure, now we know who to blame, she's admitted it. If this were tribal times, we'd be sacrificing someone for sure... 

Part of me wants to go around taking pictures of interesting tree damage and posting it... but we just got our power and water back, and it's time to start preparing for Ivan.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 9, 2004)

Get more memory cards. Take the pics!


----------



## John Stewart (Sep 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JeffE _
> *I'm sure Murphy's post was 100% joke.
> 
> However, this constant hammering has lotsa people getting irrational here in FL. We're all getting a little loopy, feeling like the state has a giant bullseye in the center.
> ...



Hey Jeff
The lady should be carefull about jokin about the man up stairs!
Someday she will have to answer as we all will!
Later
John


----------



## Stumper (Sep 9, 2004)

Brian, Nice stable. 3 Thoroughbreds and a Quarterhorse.


----------



## Gord (Sep 9, 2004)

brian i'm curious to know what happens when an errant groundie casually picks up one of those saws and cuts some dirt and rocks with it. i'm guessing it would be interesting to see. any incidents to relate?


----------



## Nickrosis (Sep 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John Stewart _
> *Now we are talkin!
> Or the adverse effects of polar radiation on the development of bud growth on Metasequoia gylptostobodies!!!!!!!!!
> Yeeesh! *


_Metasequoia glyptostroboides_....One of my favorite trees. The state champ is just a couple miles away from me.


----------



## Newfie (Sep 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JeffE _
> * We're all getting a little loopy, feeling like the state has a giant bullseye in the center. *




Just wait, the pressure will really be on you guys in a couple of months when the nation finds out if y'all learned how to vote yet.


----------



## Newfie (Sep 9, 2004)

Just trying to do my part.


----------



## Stumper (Sep 9, 2004)

I cut some Catalpa brush with Brian's PP346 and he didn't even throw anything at me. _Whew..... Guess I got off lucky!


----------



## NeTree (Sep 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Newfie _
> *Just wait, the pressure will really be on you guys in a couple of months when the nation finds out if y'all learned how to vote yet. *



Maybe the next hurricane should be named "Chad", eh?


----------



## Tree Machine (Sep 9, 2004)

Hurrican Chad, Yer funny. Uh, what was the thread about?


----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 10, 2004)

Viva Fidel! 

Hope you all are smilin'


----------



## DDM (Sep 10, 2004)

Brian, What was that I "saw" In that Picture? A MS200? I thought you were an Echo man?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't know why people live in Fla.

Especially in mobile homes...


----------



## EDMman (Sep 10, 2004)

Had to do a double take. Thats a good one Butch....


----------



## Chris J. (Sep 10, 2004)

*Good one, MB...*

...but shouldn't the finger be pointed at FL?


----------



## Tree Machine (Sep 10, 2004)

September 10. Here is Ivan. 

Murph, could you put in a prayer for the unfortunate people of Jamaica. 

Could we all send them some positive vibes, please? They're about to take it on the chin. Category 4, on the cusp of category 5.


----------



## Husky288XP (Sep 10, 2004)

Yea, thats one expensive 340.


----------



## jkrueger (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *I don't know why people live in Fla.
> 
> Especially in mobile homes... *


I think you have a new profession that you can retire with, ... to FL. 
Jack


----------



## Tree Machine (Sep 11, 2004)

It would really suck to be in Jamaica. These shots are at 11:00 pm. It's gonna be a long, long night for these folk.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 11, 2004)

It's supposed to just skirt em...


----------



## glens (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Jim.

Because some wacky places change the clock, it might be good to say "11:00 PM Eastern Standard Time".

Glen


----------



## Koa Man (Sep 11, 2004)

My next door neighbor just sold his house and bought a place near Miami. They are supposed to move next week. Hope their new house will still be there when they arrive.


----------



## Tree Machine (Sep 11, 2004)

Here's what a hurricane loooks like 'Just skirting them'. I imagine no one slept well last night. I hope no one died.


----------



## Newfie (Sep 11, 2004)

They still got nailed w/ the strongest quadrant of a hurricane. No amount of ganga could calm my nerves for that.


----------



## JeffE (Sep 11, 2004)

Newfie is exactly right- the northeast "shoulder" of the storm is the worst. It's what hit my area with Francis, and it's what we're expecting with Ivan.

Hey Newfie, are you from Newfoundland, Canada? If so, you'd better be careful making Floridian jokes!


----------



## wct4life (Sep 11, 2004)

'nuff said.


----------



## Newfie (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JeffE _
> *Hey Newfie, are you from Newfoundland, Canada? If so, you'd better be careful making Floridian jokes!  *



Good god no! I might sound stupid, but not that stupid!


----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 12, 2004)

Looks like its headed straight for Pananma city...

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/ftp/graphics/AT09/refresh/AL0904W5+GIF/092038W5.gif

Plenty of damage in pensicola and tallahassee too....

Anyone know what the trees and money are like in those areas...


----------



## Tree Machine (Sep 12, 2004)

Saturday night.


----------



## Tree Machine (Sep 12, 2004)

Sunday morning. Here's some more satellite images, and a storm track map. Murphy's storm path image, may happen, but if you look at the path it's been on, it will really have to take a deliberate right veer to hit northern Florida head-on. I'm no expert on hurricanes, but my feel is it's going to plow right through the Gulf of Mexico and come up and kiss Master Blaster in Louisana.

No matter where it makes landfall, it won't be pleasant.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 12, 2004)

We were sure Andrew was gonna go deeper into La than it did. I don't mind storm work when I can sleep in my own bed every night.

Ivan's gonna be a beech.


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 12, 2004)

our plan is to watch the storm closely and at the moment of landfall, head there.  we will be prepared to cut our way into the right neighborhoods and get busy within hours of the storm clearing the area. hopefully the storm will hit (forgive me here, I'm very pragmatic) a fresh area without so many walking wounded. These people have suffered enough, I have covered a lot of ground here and I really hope Ivan leaves these people alone now.

I have a partner in Wmsbg , Va waiting my call to send a crane,
bucket truck, bobcat, loaders, trucks, whatever we need. good climbers are already here. (means you robert)

we have to decided to chase Ivan hard, anywhere. and I really like rolling the dice.


----------



## Stumper (Sep 12, 2004)

I think God made Cuba just for putting 'English" on hurricanes. I don't know whether to wish for it to hit the already hit areas or find new ground. May it weaken in the Gulf and downgrade a bunch.:angel:


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Sep 12, 2004)

i got to give one heck of a lot of credit to those guys who clear up after storms in the carribean i mean how hard and dangerous must it be for those guys with so little equipmant ie no cranes or buckets even decent climbing /rigging gear i bet there are a lot of unfortunate fatalities..i realy have to take my hat off to those guys in jamaica ,grenada and all the other effected islands


----------



## Tree Machine (Sep 12, 2004)

Here's the Sunday night position. Try http://www.weather.com/newscenter/topstories/ivanslideshow.html for what lay behind this storm.


----------



## Tree Machine (Sep 13, 2004)

Monday morning status. western Cuba can evacuate to eastern Cuba, unlike the Jamaicans who had nowhere to run. The Yucatan Peninsula of Mexico, to the west, will get spanked too. The storm is crawling along slowly.

With land contact on both sides, it could disorganize the storm to some degree. Entering the Gulf of Mexico, where the water is warmer, the storm could also strengthen. We'll know by Wednesday, or so. Will keep you posted.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 13, 2004)

It looks like Florida might luck up with Ivan.... maybe.


----------



## Tree Machine (Sep 13, 2004)

Here's the Monday night report.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 13, 2004)

*Man!*

That thang is moving slow...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm safe. I'm way inland. Losing my AC is my worst worry.


----------



## Tree Machine (Sep 14, 2004)

Tuesday morning report.


----------



## BlackSmith (Sep 14, 2004)

*Good Site*

...for all the weather freaks...

http://www.crownweather.com/tropical.html


----------



## Tree Machine (Sep 14, 2004)

Tuesday night. The rest of the week is going to be miserable for the folks along the coast. 

Here's a site that predicts Ivan's storm surge http://storms.nos.noaa.gov/


----------



## Tree Machine (Sep 15, 2004)

That is pretty scary, Mike. I hadn't thought of the decades of pollutants that have accumulated in the muds offshore, that will be churned up and spewed inshore.

Well, here's the Wednesday morning satellite update. Looks like landfall begins today. Our collective blessings go to those in the path.


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 15, 2004)

got a good crew starting to man up, equiptment on standby in VA, crane ASAP,
we are gonna tear it out the frame, dog!

i wanna go to new orleans, Where is the biggest golf course/gated community in the mobile area. or near there?


----------



## Tree Machine (Sep 15, 2004)

Here's the Wednesday night satellite images. Holy moly. There should be ample treework for you stormchasers, probably all the way up into mid-state Georgia by the week's end.

You all be careful out there. Unpredictable events with the trees, electricity, as well as human behavior.


----------



## budroe69moni (Sep 16, 2004)

we were on the north side of the eye when frances
rolled thru in the middle of the night and she was 
only a catagory 2. there are still parts of the county 
w/out power. they're in for a rough ride tonight!!!!
budroe


----------



## Tree Machine (Sep 16, 2004)

Thursday morning report. Landfall was sometime after midnight last night. Looks pretty soggy today. The tornadoes spawned by the storm have been fierce and frequent. Tens of thousands of trees down from what the news casts say.

Stormchasers, remember, down there it is hot and humid. Conditions are tropical. Don't overlook the need for large quantities of water for you and your crew. Who knows the availability of that, especially while power is out. Plan to be self-contained on food and drink for at least a couple days. Take good care of your ground crew. Compassion for the human element will ensure your success.


----------



## Elmore (Sep 16, 2004)

*Tree Down*

Hey, Ivan hasn't really even reached me yet but I awoke to a huge, 65'+, Cherry tree down. It was going to fall sometime anyway but I didn't expect it this morning. Years ago fire damaged the side of the trunk. It seemed to start leaning and then I noticed a tension or stress fracture forming on the trunk opposite the damage and the lean. It landed on an old shed that I store fertilizer and other things in. Surprisingly, although the building took a hard hit, it has almost no damage. It's going to be a big clean-up. I was hoping to find someone to remove it before it crushed my building. Anyone around North Alabama need some Cherry? I've got some Oak and others to get rid of also.


----------



## Tree Machine (Sep 16, 2004)

Ivan is inland and drenching the land. Winds are down below hurricane level, but still enough to knock down weak trees and take out limbs. This has been an amazing storm.

To all you who have survived it, I wish you well in putting you lives back together.

For all you storm workers, use care, and do good work. Respect those who've lost trees and know that the human-to-human connection will last far longer than the money. Represent our industry well. Be safe.


----------



## Tree Machine (Sep 17, 2004)

Here is the final Ivan satellite image. The storm has been downgraed to a tropical depression, and is still so large and inland that even the Tree Machine is feeling the effects. Indiana is far inland, and landlocked, but we're getting winds from the outer bands @ 20-30 mph (30-50 kph). 

For those of you in the northeastern U.S. the storm still has a lot of rain to offer. Get set for a wet weekend.


----------



## geofore (Sep 17, 2004)

*ivan*

It's raining here and supposed to rain through tommorow afternoon. We got 3"-5" out of the last one looks like it will be a little less from this one.


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Sep 17, 2004)

We just got 2" of rain, wind gusts of 79 at the RDU airport, all passing through in a few hours' time. A few tornadoes spawned in this narrow outer band of storm. Not a huge event (unless you were in the wrong place at the wrong time).


----------



## geofore (Sep 17, 2004)

*Rain?*

Well, it's still raining and we got 9"+ so far today. The wife couldn't get home, roads are under water. The tops of vehicles are under water down the hill in town. Winds are north of here. Pretty good flood going on outside.

Cleanup, they had about 11' of water in the town square yesterday. Man what a mess, town was still closed off today while they haul off debris.


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 19, 2004)

We had an outbreak of tornadoes around here. We were waiting patiently for one reportedly coming directly toward us from about 10 miles away and then they never mentioned it again! Found out yesterday morning it actually went straight to my buddies house about 10 miles SW of us. Tore his chimney off, shingles and knocked down a couple of his small trees, nothing major.
We went to check it out and try to upright his trees and check out the neighborhood, maybe 200+ trees down, mostly superficial damage to the houses except one that got half the top ripped off. The cool thing was the cops blocked off the streets and the city came in and helped everyone clean up and haul everything away. The woodticks couldn't get in except for last night right after the storm.


----------



## mikecross23 (Sep 20, 2004)

I just got back home from working Ivan. My first storm chase was a success. I went to Pensacola, FL. Left Friday after work and the 2.5 hour drive took 8 hours. We arrived at 2:30 am at a hotel that was kind enough to give us free room and bored (a friend of a friend kind of thing). I brought a generator, 3 coolers packed w/ ice, food, 6 gal. gatoraid, 16 gal. H20, 75 gal. gasoline, 25 gal. diesel, tractor, my two strong ground control technicians, and some stihls of course. We only stayed for 3 days because work was calling at home. 
The devastation was everywhere. Pick a road and go. People bombarded me from everywhere, stopping me on the road, on a job, at the hotel. Storm work is a whole 'nuther ball game. 
My heart goes out to all the people affected by Ivan. Everyone's moral was high and all helped each other. It was good to see that in such a time of vast need people can come together like they do. 
I will chase again, oh yes, I will. 

-Mike-


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 20, 2004)

That's great! Good to hear your efforts weren't wasted, and you got to help out out!

And, make a buck!


----------



## BlackSmith (Sep 21, 2004)

Toddppm l'm just west of ya a little bit, friend of mine lost his truck and about got killed friday evening in the tornados up here...


----------



## Tree Machine (Sep 23, 2004)

*RTSI*

Eeeek on the truck getting slammed. 

Here's an article from Sept 22. Ivan has passed north through the US and exited up in the northeast, all the way into southern Canada, then out to sea and b'bye, right?

This article and satellite image are calling this 'Ivan resurrected'. Hmmmm.


*Resurrected Tropical Storm Ivan* bears watching in the Gulf of Mexico as it churns toward the upper Texas/Louisiana Gulf Coast bearing squally bands of rain. Tides may come up a bit, too, and a coastal flood watches and warnings have been issued for parts of the northwestern Gulf Coast. Showers from Ivan may punch inland Thursday over far eastern Texas, Louisiana and northward up the lower Mississippi Valley. Meanwhile, the southern tail of a cold front may twitch over Oklahoma and portions of north-central and West Texas batting around a few showers or thunderstorms. Only isolated storms and showers will skitter across the Florida Peninsula. Along the east coast of the Sunshine and Peach States, heavy surf, an omen perhaps, will continue to roll onto the beaches as Hurricane Jeanne rewrites its target list and begins an ominous move back toward the U. S. (see Tropical Update).


----------



## Trtd61 (Sep 23, 2004)

30 Things Hurricanes Teach Us

1. An oak tree on the ground looks four times bigger than it
did standing up

2. Even after all these years it is still nice to spend time
with Col. Mustard in the ballroom with the lead pipe.

3. When house hunting look for closets with lots of leg room.

4. Water from the shower is much colder than water from the
kitchen sink--and tastes just as bad.

5. AA, C and D are the only alphabet we need ( batteries )

6. The four-way stop is still an ingenious reflection of 
civility.

7. Radio can be the best way to watch television.

8. Chain-saw wielding men are nothing to be afraid of.

9. SUV's are the best makeshift tents on the market.

10. You can use your washing machine as a cooler.

11. It's your God given right to sit on your back porch and eat
Chinese takeout by candlelight in your underwear.

12. We shouldn't complain about "useless" tools in the garage--
we actually DO need a generator

13. You can' t spell "priceless" without I-C-E.

14. Downed power lines make excellent security systems.

15. Lakes can generate waves.

16. Gasoline is a value at any price

17. Cell phones: Breaking up isn't hard to do.

18. The life blood of any disaster recovery is COFFEE

19. The need for your dog to go out and take care of business
is inversely proportional to the severity of the storm.

20. Candlelight is better than Botox--- it takes years off your
appearance

21. Air Conditioning: BEST. INVENTION. EVER.

22. Water is a comfort food. But 3-day-old Cheetos are too.

23. Shadow animals on the wall---still fun.

24. No matter how hard the wind blows, roadside campaign signs
will survive.

25. You should never admit to having power at your house in the
presence of co-workers or neighbors who do not.

26. There's a plus to having NOTHING in the refrigerator.

27. Getting through the day should be an Olympic event.

28. The movie theater can be a most pleasant place, even if the
feature is Alien vs. Predator

29. Somebody's got it worse.

30. Somebody's got it better. Obviously, they're getting
preferential treatment.


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 26, 2004)

Not to detract from the hell going on in Fla. but Blacksmith do you live near Inwood? On the way to the track yesterday saw where a tornado had crossed 81 just south of there and another up near Martinsburg.


----------



## BlackSmith (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm about 4 miles north of the burg Todd...


----------

